# Fish ID help?



## jemjdragon (Jun 22, 2010)

My friend, who normally is more into koi fish, say this guy in a tank of African cichlids.
We have been trying to ID him for the past few hours and haven't been able to figure it out.
Do you guys have any ideas?


----------



## Angelmist (Apr 26, 2012)

Possibly a diptail pencil fish?


----------



## aqua girl (Jun 11, 2009)

It looks like a dwarf pike cichlid.


----------



## tike (Nov 10, 2008)

It is a pike cichlid!


----------

